# River Pike



## Muskie Hunter (Oct 13, 2006)

What is the largest ohio pike you have heard caught in rivers from Ohio other than the Ohio River? Just wandering how large they get in this state. Know of any over 40"?


----------



## glenmontpikefisher (Feb 26, 2010)

yes have seen a couple 40+ in my time of fishing from the killbuck creek. and just this year all but a couple ive seen have been 32+


----------



## WillyDub (Aug 26, 2009)

My first nice River Pike of the year! Caught him right before i drifted some rapids, was a fun fight =) Best part was we got a clean release after he all but inhaled my Plug. Took almost 5-10 minutes of him in and out of the water, but he kicked away on his own accord!


----------



## Muskie Hunter (Oct 13, 2006)

nice markings on that fish. Congrats.


----------



## Muskie Hunter (Oct 13, 2006)

Below is a pic of my first pike of the year I landed on 4/6/10 out of the Great Miami River. I posted it earlier in the southwest forum. I am also searching for that 40" fish.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/49418/ppuser/7755


----------



## danjaquino (Jun 2, 2005)

I've only caught one and it was 26" but a great fight on my medium-light with 6 pound test. Caught on shallow diving fire tiger crank last June.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

There was a post last spring from GMR with a picture that look huge, but I don't think they ever posted the length or location. Looking at the picture, I was thinking it was in 34-36" range and had some girth. I will try to find it.

I have caught many from GMR but none over 30". I have noticed there was a high survial rate from the pike that hatched 4 years ago and belive this may be the year I finally pull a Fish Ohio pike from this river Time will tell.


----------



## glenmontpikefisher (Feb 26, 2010)

i have caught a couple fish ohio pike from the killbuck creek backwaters along with my bro inlaw and friend. 32" 34" 36" and a couple 38"s


----------



## Jackfish (Apr 15, 2004)

I have heard what I believe to be a reliable story of a 47 inch Pike caught. Without going into details there was good reason it wasnt submitted for potential state record.


----------



## glenmontpikefisher (Feb 26, 2010)

Nice. i understand that i know of a guy who caught a couple 40+ pike he just never entered them cuz thats not why he fished he didnt care about a trophy he just was a old hillbilly that loved to fish and eat what he caught. sad to see they aint recognized and i didnt get to have the chance to catch them lol but i can understand his point of view.


----------



## bassfisher0869 (Mar 31, 2010)

anyone ever cought any pike in upper sandusky resivior 1


----------

